# Slotted screen 4" PVC pipe for water well



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm looking for a joint of 4" PVC slotted screen casing for a water well. I live in the Austin area and I cannot find a local business that carries this. Anyone know of a place in the Austin area or a web site I can order one from? Thanks.


----------



## 1hunglow (May 22, 2004)

*Well screen*

Try Austin pump and supply company, they sell well screens. May also check with a local water well driller, they usually keep several on hand. Also when buying PVC for well casing make sure it is stamped "well casing" as the regular sch 40 pipe does not run a controlled inside diameter for a pump to fit inside, causing tight spots for submersible pumps.


----------

